# International Fish ID



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

whilst zed is here perusing superbowl i thought i'd ask him to identify some of these species. 
i think some are red fish and some are bluefish and some are ??

any info anyone has on them appreciated

6 looks like a giant tailor


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

mingle said:


> 1: Striper (striped bass)
> 2: small striper?
> 3: Zander
> 4: Croaker (a bit like the mulloway)
> ...


edit: 2. I think that's a wiper, actually. a hybrid white bass x striper. Wipers have some discontinuous stripes.
3. WTF a Zander? That's a walleye, to me.
4. Redfish. Yes, in the croaker family.
7. Redfish.
9. Giant cousin to your mangrove jack. It's called a pargo. Dogtooth snapper. Or Pargo colorado.

Pretty good mingle.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

mingle said:


> @Zed,
> 
> Zander=walleye
> 
> Mike.


I don't think that's quite right - they are related but not the same.

Zander = Europe
Walleye = North America.

And I think the one pictured is a Zander


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I had to look it up. I've never heard of a zander. 
That dude does have a Euro look to him, heh. Oh and walleye are more golden. I conceded the zander.
Back in Minnesota, walleye are the #1 foodfish. From Friday fish frys to 5-star restaurants, it's on the menu.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My favourite is definitely #7.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

that first fish looks very similar to a bone fish.

I know the 5th and last is are pike. I seen on ifish they catch the pike in amsterdam's canals. thats on my bucket list


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> I can't even find a fish in #7. :lol:


....or 8 and 9.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

9 looks suspiciously like our jack, you could easily fool a novice or halfed pissed expert with that one.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks very much fellas, the kid in 3 is a pom so that may be a zander, not a walleye, though i think he called it a walleye ??

are redfish common in florida, are they edible and are they a reefie or an estuarine catch.

also some of the americans talk about catching "dorado" are these like an american trout species.

posted a youtube clip


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Redfish are common from roughly the Carolinas to Texas, in the US. They're mostly in the flats/estuaries/mangroves, but certain times of year they catch them in numbers out off the oil platforms in the Gulf of Mexico.

Dorado = golden in Spanish. So to the Amazonians/Oronocos that's a pez dorado, golden fish.
Mahi never struck me as golden, though, but that's the most common word for them here. In a restaurant, it's always mahi-mahi. Go figure.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

kraley said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Mahi never struck me as golden, though, but that's the most common word for them here. In a restaurant, it's always mahi-mahi. Go figure.
> ...


Maybe golden hued green. But greens and blues seemed most predominant to my eyes.
Once they get the donger, they really show their color.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

it appears the collingwood fish has also made an appearance in florida


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That's a porgy or sheephead or yes Magpie of the Newcastle variety.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

sbd said:


> My favourite is definitely #7.


I'm with stupid ^^


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

sbd said:


> My favourite is definitely #7.


Mine to most delectable


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

My dad just got this one:









No it's not a carp, and no he's not inappropriately stretching its lips.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

zed , you'll have to help me out and name it , is that an american bass

i got a couple more for you.

a nice shot of a bone to show how hard there mouths are.

a very big dog footprint  

and a fish i need an ID for.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

#3 S&W Model 66? (with some trick stuff added)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That's a snook. Robalo in Spanish.

A Griz track, and the last resort bar gun.

And a bonefish.

My dad's fish is a rubberlip surf perch. A very large one at that.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

rubberlip surf perch...very good description.

heres a few more for you zed, some from colder northern areas (courtesy of south fork fishing)

shark species and cod ID for pic 5 if you can


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

1. White sturgeon
2. Rainbow trout.
3. Chinook salmon
4. Atlantic salmon
5. The shark is a tiger, the teeth are unmistakeable. The cod i'd call as a Goliath Grouper.
6.?? I've seen it before but can't for the life of me remember...


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

6 is a peacock bass
Joel


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Thats it!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

no fish today, just some locations. the bottom 2 arent really locations but are phenomena occuring in nature


----------

